# Coil Embolization - Help!



## Gardenia60 (May 11, 2013)

I need to code a coil embolization of a large carotid artery aneurysm.  Would CPt code 61626 or 61710 be the correct code?


----------



## amneske (May 14, 2013)

*Coil*

My physicians usually use 61626, since it is done percutaneously, and it was extracranial. I have never used the 61710. Here is the description of 61710: 
Lay Description
The physician repairs an abnormal widening of an artery in the head, an abnormal passage between the the carotid artery and the space between the brain and the face, or another abnormality of the artery. The physician cuts off blood flow to the defect using an inflatable balloon, or by using a drug to create a blood clot.

Dont forget you also get the S&I code with the 61626 which would be 75894


----------

